# برنامج الحمايه Avast AntiVirus 2009 باخر اصداره مع السيريال نمبر الحصرى



## PETER_OSCAR (16 مارس 2009)

*Avast AntiVirus 2009_Professional v4.8.1282_Plus*








*البرنامج المعروف والأكتر شهرة واستعمالا من طرف متصفحي النت


وهده النسخة الأحدت للبرنامج وهى لعام 2009 اضعها بين يدكم
وهى نسخه الاقوى 
Avast! 2009 Professional 
ويمتاز البرنامج بالخفة والقوة في حماية جهازك 
بحيت يقوم باكتشاف جميع التغرات التي تستغلها الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس 

*
*وهده بعض الخصائص التي يقوم بها البرنامج :-*
*

مكافح الفيروسات
جدار ناري ثنائي الإتجاه
حماية متقدمة من خدع التّصيد
إكتشاف الفيروسات الجذرية
منع المتطفليين.
كشف الأطقم الجذرية النشطة.
حماية هويات المستخدم.
حماية المتصفح.
حماية من الرسائل البريدية المزعجة.
حماية النظام وتطبيقاته.
التحقق من الهوية الفعلية للمواقع.
مراقبة الشبكة.
الحماية من ديدان وطفيليات الإنترنت*




*28 ميغا*




*

غير مجاني  


لكن انا احضرت السريال لعيون الاعضاء الكرام 
*








*

والأن مع التحميل 

*
http://www1.damfile.com/?d=7496340B1


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااا بيتر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا بيتر على البرنامج


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على البرنامج يا بيتر

 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## safizoubir (18 أبريل 2009)

أنت حقا رائع


----------



## tonylovejesus (18 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى بيتر انا كنت فعلا بدور علية*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك علي البرنامج​


----------



## abn_Jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

اخرستوس انستى + ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك + جارى التحميل +   بس  لى ملحوظة السريال  فى البرنامج  ولا  فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

